# 17 month old Bijuu



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a more updated sack of my boy, without crazy lighting this time, lol.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow ! so nice to see him growing so well. Congrats. Keep up the good work


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

<3 

Love him. He's maturing VERY nicely.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Wow ! so nice to see him growing so well. Congrats. Keep up the good work


Thanks, I try really hard to keep him lean. I'm hoping to start conditioning him seriously after he's two.



KZoppa said:


> <3
> 
> Love him. He's maturing VERY nicely.


I think so too, though it seems like he's getting even more fuzzier as he ages.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

*19 Months old now!*

I don't see a point in making a new thread, so I'll just use this one. I had a helper this time, and it seems to have gone a bit better. His paw tend to point outwards more often than not.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice pigment, stands a little east west, flat withers, nice top line, good length of croup but is to sloped, good angulation in the front and rear, upper arm an be a tad longer, pasterns should be a little firmer, slightly deep chested in proportion


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bijuu at just under 20 months*

Freshly bathed and brushed, though in hindsight, he looks a little too poofy.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

same critique stands but he looks much better. and is developing very well


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Handsome!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

d4mmo said:


> same critique stands but he looks much better. and is developing very well


Is there anything I can do to help firm up his pasterns, or is it a mostly genetic thing? I can definitely see a change in him, his chest and head are little wider now and he some how managed to grow even longer fur. -_- If this keeps up I'll have to buy a larger fursaver



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Handsome!


Thank you!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

good looking dog.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Glacier said:


> Is there anything I can do to help firm up his pasterns, or is it a mostly genetic thing? I can definitely see a change in him, his chest and head are little wider now and he some how managed to grow even longer fur. -_- If this keeps up I'll have to buy a larger fursaver
> 
> 
> Thank you!


it is mostly genetic. however, age, exercise and diet can help. keep him lean and strong, he will continue to mature and get better.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

*21 months*

Be sure to critique my stacking skills as well, I'm still working this out, ignore the chalk explosion the kid was making art on the sidewalk.












d4mmo said:


> it is mostly genetic. however, age, exercise and diet can help. keep him lean and strong, he will continue to mature and get better.


I kind of figured, they're improving a bit. I'm going to keep exercising him on sand, and continue our hilly walks. He's doing find in schutzhund training, so it doesn't seem to be hindering him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like him (though I could never deal with the coat). Yes, his pasterns and feet could be tighter and he looks like he stands a bit east/west, but he is still a very nicely balanced dog.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

lhczth said:


> I like him (though I could never deal with the coat). Yes, his pasterns and feet could be tighter and he looks like he stands a bit east/west, but he is still a very nicely balanced dog.


I now have a fondness for coaties because of him(he's my first dog), but if I could choose for my next IPO dog, I'd choose a stock coat. My club trains out in the desert, and I worry for him more than others. He does stand a bit east/west, I wish I could show him, but we're still working on our schutzhund titles.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like him, not a big coat fan, but I love the dog. As long as what's between the ears are in line with his structure you have a very nice dog!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

*Bijuu 27 Months*

Back at it again.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

getting better, he is definitely posing now and looks more tight compared to the lazy stand in the earlier pics. 
a few tips which may help, he is holding his head to high, what ever he is focusing on needs to be moved back further so he is inching forward. this helps his topline and forequarter look more natural. 
his rear is also a little stretched; the inside rear leg is placed perfectly but his back rear leg is pulled to far back. over stretching him drops his rear exposing his short steep croup. 
he is looking in fantastic shape and matureing nicely. well done


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

His structure actually reminds me a lot of my long coat boy, but your kiddo's darker and has more coat. He could use a bit more upperarm length, has a steep croup, and pas.terns could be a bit stronger but not bad at all.(I know you know that, just going over the general critique stuff  ) He has nice front and rear angle, very moderate. Nice pigment and nice feet. It's hard to tell on his withers, I'd need to put my hands on him. I like his body length and overall balance too.


----------

